# Can somebody PLEASE tell me how to fix my T3i?



## TheKenTurner (Apr 2, 2012)

So I think my problems are all with software. to try and fix my problems, I have updated to 1.0.2, reset all camera settings, changed lenses, and fully charged my battery.

Problems:
-To take a picture, I have to hit the shutter button twice, (The first hit, you hear the shutter, the second hit takes the picture). In live view, and auto modes, I only have to hit it once, though.
-It will only auto-focus in video mode, and auto modes. Will not work in live view for other modes, or looking through the viewfinder in Manual modes.

Can somebody please help me? Have any of you had these problems with a Canon? 

I will try to answer your questions to my best ability !


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 2, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:
			
		

> So I think my problems are all with software. to try and fix my problems, I have updated to 1.0.2, reset all camera settings, changed lenses, and fully charged my battery.
> 
> Problems:
> -To take a picture, I have to hit the shutter button twice, (The first hit, you hear the shutter, the second hit takes the picture). In live view, and auto modes, I only have to hit it once, though.
> ...



Sounds like you have mirror lockup enabled at the very least. Make sure your custom functions are set to default.


----------



## MacHoot (Apr 2, 2012)

My T2i did the same thing....I was screwing with the settings and hit the mirror lockup.  Make sure that is set right and you should be okay!


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Sounds like you have mirror lockup enabled at the very least. Make sure your custom functions are set to default.



Thank you! That fixed the shutter problem! What about the auto-focus not working?

EDIT: I just fixed the auto focus in the custom functions! I'm so tempted to send you a box full of cookies


----------



## MacHoot (Apr 2, 2012)

In live view or view finder?


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 2, 2012)

MacHoot said:


> In live view or view finder?



I'm not sure what you mean, but I totally fixed everything! So everything works with live view and viewfinder


----------



## MacHoot (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea!! Now go take photos!!
lol


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 2, 2012)

haha, well it's 9:15 where I live, and I'm 15 :/ But today I was taking photos and it was brutal. I had to manual focus objects 400 feet away, and I had the mirror lock


----------



## MacHoot (Apr 2, 2012)

When it's 9:15....SHOOT THE MOON!! lol


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 2, 2012)

haha! I think I'm going to wait for summer


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 2, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you have mirror lockup enabled at the very least. Make sure your custom functions are set to default.
> ...



I'll PM you my address. Oatmeal + Chocolate Chip are my favorite.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 2, 2012)

BTW, now that you're familiar with the custom function menu... You should try out back button focusing if you haven't.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> BTW, now that you're familiar with the custom function menu... You should try out back button focusing if you haven't.



Would that be using the buttons I use to zoom when looking at images? I know you can use it for video, but I'm not a big fan...


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 2, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but it allows you to focus separately from the shutter button. So you can focus and recompose without refocusing to take the shot. It's extremely useful. Once I switched back when I had my T1i, I never looked back. Now I use it on the 5D1 and 5D2.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Yes, but it allows you to focus separately from the shutter button. So you can focus and recompose without refocusing to take the shot. It's extremely useful. Once I switched back when I had my T1i, I never looked back. Now I use it on the 5D1 and 5D2.



Huh, maybe I'll have to try it out tomorrow and see how it is. Thanks for that advice


----------



## allybuggi (Sep 21, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> TheKenTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol heeeeelp meeee! my autofocus on my kit lens is having a similar problem, but I don't know how to fix it and I don't know where I can make the settings to default LOL. I just got the t3i three weeks ago, it's my first slr.. 
Oh and, what it's doing is I'll press the shutter button and it'll just keep on focusing and focusing, it won't take a photo. I really hope it's not broken. I would legit cry.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)

allybuggi said:


> Lol heeeeelp meeee! my autofocus on my kit lens is having a similar problem, but I don't know how to fix it and I don't know where I can make the settings to default LOL. I just got the t3i three weeks ago, it's my first slr..
> Oh and, what it's doing is I'll press the shutter button and it'll just keep on focusing and focusing, it won't take a photo. I really hope it's not broken. I would legit cry.




Have you tried reading the manual?


----------

